

Reverse Engineering Startup Press: How and Why TechCrunch Covered My Launch - ohashi
http://kevinohashi.com/27/11/2012/reverse-engineering-startup-press-how-and-why-techcrunch-covered-my-launch

======
seanperkins
The biggest take away I saw in your article was, do your research about the
journalists you are going to pitch(or in your case get lucky by knowing
someone). Making sure you are the story they want to write about is sure to
increase your chances.

Glad it worked for you!

